# brand new 2013 900xp rzr coming along nicely



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

this is a brand new ride, 4 miles on it hasn't seen anyride time yet
snorkeled by us here in Greenville
s3 powersports 5" bracket lift, the lift is awesome, still rides smooth
29.5" terminators 
Pure Polaris doors
Pure Polaris top
Pure Polaris half winshield
Pure Polaris deluxe brushguard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great!


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

Please post more pictures of how you ran the 3inch I am running mine now and having a lot of problems !!! Text me if that is easier 6015404401


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

did you need new axles for the 5in lift?


----------

